# Question about socialising my puppy



## jo_hall (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi everyone - I will be collecting my puppy Max on Good Friday and have got a question regarding socialisation. Max will be 8 weeks old when we collect him and everything that I have read says that early socialisation is very important, and that I should take Max out and about with me as much as possible. Obviously until he has had his second vaccination at 10 weeks he won’t be able to go on the ground, so I am planning to carry him around in my arms. However I am a bit confused about what I am supposed to do if he needs the toilet while we are out, as I am not supposed to put him down on the ground. Does anyone have any experience of what to do about this? Any help and advice you can offer would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Jo


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Jo,

How is lovely Max? You were going to see him this weekend weren't you? Did you work out if there had been a mix-up with the photos? 

We haven’t spoken before. My name is Turi and we’ve had our puppy Saffi for 12 weeks – she was allowed on the ground on for the first time on the 18th March so we had a good two and a half weeks of socialisation to fit in beforehand. 

My boyfriend Marcus and I live in London and wanted Saffi to be totally bomb-proof. I may be wrong but I got the impression some people felt we pushed Saffi too hard with the socialisation but I’ve no regrets – she isn’t afraid of anything including heavy traffic, the tube, hairdryers, drills, new people, new dogs… you get the picture. 

We took a week off when we got her home and did the following:
-	A trip to the vet for a check up (no jabs), a treat and some cuddles
-	A couple of trips on the bus
-	The tube
-	To the local shop
-	To our closest Pets at Home store
-	General walks 
-	Trips in the car
-	The pub
-	To a friends to meet their vaccinated Boxer
-	We hovered the house
-	We gave her a bath and dried her with the hairdryer (not including her head) 
-	We approached every child in the street asking if they wanted to pet (we don’t have children but plan to… one day!)
-	We took her to family’s houses for birthday celebrations
-	Got her used to periods of time by herself

There are more details on my blog – in fact my most recent post will show you just how laid back she is around London now that she’s 12 weeks! 

The first couple of days we’d make sure she’d gone to the loo before we left and were only out for 30 minute – 45 minutes. We gradually extended the time we were out until we were out for two hours. We didn’t have one accident whilst we were out. We tried carrying her in a rucksack but she wiggled too much – we then had to buy a harness so we could hold on to her more tightly as she kept wiggling in our arms as she was so desperate to explore. 

Initially she shivered when we were out but we spoke to her in an upbeat excited voice and she was fine – make sure you don’t speak to her in a sympathetic tone or you’ll reinforce any fears she might have and at this age puppies are sponges and form their fears on your reactions. 

In between each outing we make sure she rested – puppies don’t just tire from physical exertion but from new sights, experiences and smells. 

Good luck and let us know how you get on!


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Ha ha Jo, I've had exactly the same questions floating around my head too. I've had visions of Flo needing the loo and me getting wet, especially when we go to the vet for a health check lol!! The lovely Turi has explained it really well and I shall use that as a guide!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Some info here which may help you Jo ... 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/01/27/puppy-rules-training/

Bet you are so excited now


----------



## Allison (Jan 25, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Some info here which may help you Jo ...
> 
> http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/01/27/puppy-rules-training/
> 
> Bet you are so excited now


And I too have been having the same thoughts as we pick up our puppy, Rosie in a weeks time and was wondering how you deal with possible wees etc whilst out & about! We want to be sure she is well socialised so am keen to carry her around to a few places. Thanks Turi & Jo- will be taking your advice! Really excited, if a bit nervous too about the first few weeks- is that normal?!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Allison it is normal to feel excited and nervous all in one  

We are here if you need any help, but I am sure it will be all fun, fun, fun whe your puppy arrives ...

I have lots of info on My Dogs Life which may help first time puppy owners, as I created this section ready for my own puppy owners ... 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/puppy-buying-care/puppy-care/

Oh I am getting excited for you .. I adore cockapoo puppies xxx


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Well... Jarvis is nearly nine weeks and has been everywhere with me  he has been to my work, I work mornings in a pre-school .. My sons primary school, my mums secondary school...furniture shopping and to the co-op, pets at home and alot of shops (most stores welcome a new puppy as long as you ask and explain they can't get on the floor and will be carried) he as met my horse, been to the park and sat on my lap watching all sorts go by. Went to my ex husbands house and met his cats and my mums house to meet her cat! I always carry a training pad everywhere.. If we are out for a while I make sure I am popping in to someone's house so he can relieve himself on the mat (or on the floor as in the case of the ex-husband house lol) 

He loves the car and sits in the boot with a dog guard with his favourite toy. The moment I finish work I go home for an hour or two so he can eat and wait for his toileting then we are flat out till tea time  he is such a social dog  

He's just got out of crying constantly at night (thankfully) and I can't wait to actually get out and walk with him.

My vets do a three week puppy socialising course starting Friday where all puppy's that have only had one injection therefore not covered can get early socialisation skills. 

Such exciting times xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Allison said:


> And I too have been having the same thoughts as we pick up our puppy, Rosie in a weeks time and was wondering how you deal with possible wees etc whilst out & about! We want to be sure she is well socialised so am keen to carry her around to a few places. Thanks Turi & Jo- will be taking your advice! Really excited, if a bit nervous too about the first few weeks- is that normal?!


Nerves are most definitely normal. The week before we got Saffi I was full of doubts too - it passes, honestly


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Nerves? Nearly had a blooming breakdown. And all for nothing - he was a handful at first, tiny and wriggly and FAST, but from the moment he arrived he was the best thing that had ever happened in our family. There were smiles all round every day. Never fear - your cockapoo is (nearly) here, to save you from a condition called 'stressedtothemax'. This condition has to steer a wide berth when there is a poo about.
Having said that - there will LOTS of the other kind of poos about, at least at first but it's a breeze!
You are gonna LOVE it:love-eyes:


----------



## jo_hall (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone,and Im glad I wasnt the only person thinking this! Hi Turi,I have had a look at your blog and think that all of the socialisation youve done with Saffi is great, and is clearly paying off. I am to be the same with Max. 

When we went to see him last weekend there were only 2 puppies with white markings on them - Flo (Daffodil's pup) and one of the boys. This may have been te puppy that we had originally chosen, but it was hard to tell as his white patches had really blended into the rest of the coat. So we are going with the puppy that Sylvia sent me the photos of as he was lovely. He is quite a bit bigger than most of the others tho, so I think he has been stealing their food! Here are some photos from last weekend. (Sorry if the photos are very large!).




































I cant believe in 1 week today we will have collected Max. Im so excited, we already have the crate set up in the lounge ready for his arrival, and I have read several puppy books from cover to cover! I hope the next week doesnt drag  Jo x


----------



## jo_hall (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone,and Im glad I wasnt the only person thinking this! Hi Turi,I have had a look at your blog and think that all of the socialisation youve done with Saffi is great, and is clearly paying off. I am to be the same with Max. 

When we went to see him last weekend there were only 2 puppies with white markings on them - Flo (Daffodil's pup) and one of the boys. This may have been te puppy that we had originally chosen, but it was hard to tell as his white patches had really blended into the rest of the coat. So we are going with the puppy that Sylvia sent me the photos of as he was lovely. He is quite a bit bigger than most of the others tho, so I think he has been stealing their food! Here are some photos from last weekend. (Sorry if the photos are very large!).




































I cant believe in 1 week today we will have collected Max. Im so excited, we already have the crate set up in the lounge ready for his arrival, and I have read several puppy books from cover to cover! I hope the next week doesnt drag  Jo x


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Jo, Max looks adorable and just seems to be gazing so lovingly at you! Like you, we are so excited now and I just know next week will drag. Good luck. xx


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

how exciting - he looks lovely. Almost the same colour as Dexter was.
Good luck


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Jo, 

Max is gorgeous - I bet you can't wait! 

Looking forward to hearing all about him


----------

